

Communicate Often - chriseidhof
http://chriseidhof.tumblr.com/post/10405390790/communicate-often

======
motyar
I am agree. Its a tension management mantra for me. When I feel something is
taking more time due to a technical problem, I manage my tension by telling it
to client. And they understand things.

